# dump insert and the tornado



## FIREMAN Q (Jan 19, 2005)

does anyone have a dump insert that also uses the western CRAPADO??? I am wondering if it is going to fit into the insert???

thanks


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

Why not just get a salter attachment for your insert? It would work better, hold more, and cost about the same, if not a bit less.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Pristine PM ltd;383643 said:


> Why not just get a salter attachment for your insert? It would work better, hold more, and cost about the same, if not a bit less.


My guess is that he already has the tornado but wants to get a dump insert for this spring/summer/fall season


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

It will fit, the problem is though dump inserts weigh alot, then you add the spreader which while less then a steel v-box will lower you capacity even more. Either swap the insert out in the winter or sell the Tornado and get a spreader attachment for the insert.


----------



## EIB (Oct 30, 2002)

If you are going to use a dump insert, I would get a salter for it. You will have more capacity for salt. My insert weights about 750lbs plus about 200lbs for the salter. I'm thinking double that for a v box at least. I've attached a picture of my dump/spreader.


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

Most v-boxes weigh 500-1000 for pickup models depending on steel choice and size.

The neat thing about the insert is like a dump body the load is lower and more spread out making for a less top heavy truck. You can end up carrying more safely if not legally.

Much easier cleanup as well.


----------



## FIREMAN Q (Jan 19, 2005)

thanks for all the comments and ideas. I currently have the tornado. I am thinking about getting the dump insert. Not sure though. I have looked at the spreader attachment for the inserts. the approx 5k price tag scares me a little bit. especially since i already dropped 3500ish on the tornado. For FYI the tornado only weighs 500#

thanks again.


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

$350 plus shipping you can have my Salter attachment for dump inserts. Just like the one shown above, it just needs a little work. PM me for details.


----------



## EIB (Oct 30, 2002)

I paid 3200.00 for my spreader.


----------



## The Cutting Edg (Sep 3, 2007)

PremierLand;383789 said:


> $350 plus shipping you can have my Salter attachment for dump inserts. Just like the one shown above, it just needs a little work. PM me for details.


You still got that spreader?


----------



## 4evergreenlawns (Oct 22, 2002)

Having BOTH, 2 of the insert w/spreader as EIB shown and the Tornado currently in service I have to say both have their place. 

My Tornado has the lastest upgrade and has been working fine. As for the weather, this season we have seen several ice storms very early in the season and to date this season I have applied over 150 TONS of salt. That been said that salt has been spread VIA 2 Insert Tailgate Spreaders, 2 undertailgate Hydro spreaders and the Tornado. 

Althouhg the insert w/spreader have needed some maintenance and will spread bulk salt endlessly (depending on the quality of bulk material you are using) and the Tornado to date seems to be working fine (after the upgrade) as long as I am using it within is limitations for the money either is worth its weight in gold in the prooper application. 

A dump insert w/spreader in a 1 ton pick up will hold and put down some serious product but I would NEVER consider putting this set up in anything smaller. 

If you have a 1/2 ton P/U with a short bed and need to use bulk salt the Tornado might squeezze you by but that is the lowest common application. So for the 3/4 CREW CAB short beds that want to put down salt and not use their truck as a WORK truck all season and do not have equipment for loading a V box, or the storage, the Tornado is a great fit. I have unload my Tornado by myself and it take a second guy all of about 2 mintues to help load it in the back of the truck. 

The Tornado is also a great application for those that can not use bulk salt and want to empty bagged salt from there garage into their spreader before an event and not have to load a tailgater in the weather. Although there is a product called the BUZZBOX from Rock-it Corp for those using baggged salt where you just load the bags into it and it tear them open in the back. However, I think the production line is still closed down even after a great demand for this type of salter. 

More direct to the Q. If I was really unhappy with the Tornado I would sell it at a loss and replace it with an insert (full or short bed as they make both) w/spreader and move on. Putting the Tornado in an insert just seem like a duplication without any cause behind it. Nothing in life it free and a loss in the process of bettering the overall operation of the business will be a return in spades. At least that has been my personal experience.

Good Luck,

Ron G.


----------

